# Uber’s ‘Dirty Little Secret’: Shared Driver Accounts



## Dodger Royal (Nov 27, 2019)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/ubers-dirty-little-secret-shared-driver-accounts-11574883278Excerpt:

_"Jay Johnson of Brandon, Fla., who has been an Uber driver for about six years, said other drivers told him a few times that they shared their accounts with relatives. He occasionally socializes with other drivers at Tampa International Airport, where the topic comes up.

His passengers also described getting into cars with Uber drivers who didn't look anything like the photos on the Uber app. "It's not unusual," said Mr. Johnson, 52 years old.

Several drivers for Uber and other ride-hailing apps, in London and elsewhere, say the practice of account sharing is an open secret, discussed in private groups on social media or on messaging apps used by drivers. Uber says account sharing is an issue globally, including in the U.S.

Drivers say photo swapping provides a simple way for one driver to temporarily transfer access to an authorized ride-hailing account to someone else. Drivers taking a vacation or an extended break, for instance, can try to rent out their Uber credentials to others. Another technique: Two or more drivers can alternate shifts on the same account.

Sometimes the transfer is made to friends or acquaintances, and sometimes to strangers, according to drivers and a survey of chat rooms and Facebook groups for app-based drivers where these account rentals are solicited."_


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

👀 ColdFusion is that you?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dodger Royal said:


> Another technique: Two or more drivers can alternate shifts on the same account.


ive had this happen irl.

makes one wonder if then why not allow drivers to make multiple profiles then.

On uber not UP. UP obviously no argument there &#128541;.


----------



## Pegasus (Oct 27, 2018)

I see fingerprint logins on the horizon.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Pegasus said:


> I see fingerprint logins on the horizon.


If you're sharing it's local you can't share with someone with a different states license & Geo blocking is easy

Even with fingerprint it takes 1-20 minutes to go to person place you're sharing with & have them use fingerprint just like selphies

It's all security theater

Even so drivers are not the threat that's all media hype, for the most part there's self preservation I don't want to die either so it behooves me to get you there safely, whether real or shared rider is in back, can talk to someone or pretend to, audio, video record, snap pic, has license plate, make model, which is all stores on 3 different devices when you figure Uber Lyft in so basically you are the stupidest criminal on Earth trying to do something to a pax, it does happen but the chances are low, driver just wants to get fare & go home with no issues especially if they're sharing an account lol

On the other hand cabs have partitions for a reason & it's not to protect riders lol a driver or their property will be assaulted every shift, over q dozen murdered in Brazil alone, how many pax been murdered by a driver? The one I heard of didn't even get in an Uber just hoped in a strangers car, far as rape a few hundred or thousand for that matter instances in 20+ million rides per day is zero statistically

I have thousands of dollars make hundreds daily, no where close to 1 million and 20 million a day might as well be billions

Any murderer, rapist, robber, felon can get an anonymous account in minutes & be in your back seat, no real name, no ID verification,

Drivers are the ones at risk, riders are fine but get all this security theater to make them feel safe


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> &#128064; ColdFusion is that you?


Not half obvious is it? He has that tell tale tomato paste all over his grubby mitts.

.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> Even with fingerprint it takes 1-20 minutes to go to person place you're sharing with & have them use fingerprint just like selphies


Any fingerprint login that takes more than 1 minute can be flagged as suspect.

plus, they can make the driver give a fingerprint login every hour.

problem solved&#8230;assuming Uber and Lyft cares enough not to look the other way


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Fingerprint to begin each ride seems logical .
I got no probs with that.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> I see fingerprint logins on the horizon.


Facial recognition and bam! Two birds one stone.

no more selfie checks &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

TCar said:


> Fingerprint to begin each ride seems logical .
> I got no probs with that.


Even better


sellkatsell44 said:


> Facial recognition and bam! Two birds one stone.
> 
> no more selfie checks &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


...for iPhone 10 and 11


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> Even better
> 
> ...for iPhone 10 and 11


I don't keep up with androids, I only hear the hate from that side saying that they do everything > and before iPhones so I naturally assume (&#129322;&#128541;&#129315 that this feature is readily available?

I guess I was wrong &#127987;️&#127987;️&#129318;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> &#128064; ColdFusion is that you?


I think 'Dirty' Dodger Royal has done Cold Fusion in. Hot off the wire....

.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

so rare it bssically never happens


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I think 'Dirty' Dodger Royal has done Cold Fusion in. Hot off the wire....
> .


Bit of a shock when Tomato went out in an early round, though.
You don't often see that with a seeded player.
Especially one with such a good slice.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> Any fingerprint login that takes more than 1 minute can be flagged as suspect.
> 
> plus, they can make the driver give a fingerprint login every hour.
> 
> problem solved&#8230;assuming Uber and Lyft cares enough not to look the other way


It's not a problem it's media hype

99.9% of riders get where they need safely as it behooves the driver to do so 20+ million times per day

Samsung's could be defeated with scotch tape, there's tutorials on how to make duplicate fingerprints out of gummy bears, they can be 3d printed for the more sophisticated

Too much friction
Drivers are not the issue when it comes to safety & less than 1% of accounts are shared along with 96% of drivers fail 1st year anyway

It is amusing though drivers want as much competition gone as possible

Guess a phone with fingerprint sensors will be mandatory for a job that pays $3 an hour all drivers required to get $700- $1000 phones

Lol not going to happen Uber GPS and app in general is crap, a picture fools the selphies & you think their going to add fingerprint tech for a non issue, it's so bloated with games & useless tricks 90% of it could be stripped out for smart drivers who don't pay attention or use any of it

They could verify inspection forms & personal insurance that would actually make riders safer but they don't even do that how many millions of unverified forms out there lol, there's not even a phone number entry spot for vehicle inspections, you think they snail mail or send a human out to car shops where there's no duplicate anyway? Think driver fixes things on car & maintains insurance over cell phone, gas, food, rent, utilities haha Uber Lyft is negligent in public safety period

Plus the drivers will just do Lyft

Riders are the security threat using fake names, ordering for prostitutes & drugs making you mules & participant in human trafficking, felons, multiple dui drinks, junkies, rapists, robbers, unlicensed guns all types of crimes in your back seat, the driver is not the safety risk, Uber Lyft & the rider are the danger, the driver even if sharing accounts just wants to work & be paid a legal wage

Stop letting the media & Uber think drivers are the danger it's riders 99% of the time, drivers just trying to work, live, & earn. Uber & riders the ones trying to cheat, steal, & endanger


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

It's a big issue here in the South Florida market. Many complaints from riders I hear. 

If someone is driving fraudulently then they are taking trips from legal drivers. 

It goes beyond sharing here to using someone else social security number like a relative to get set up. 

This, along with cash rides is getting out of control in this market. 

Why would Uber want to fix the sharing rides, they are getting the funds and they don't have to pay for insurance.

Just think how much busier you would be if they did weed out the fraudulent drivers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ive had this happen irl.
> 
> makes one wonder if then why not allow drivers to make multiple profiles then.
> 
> On uber not UP. UP obviously no argument there &#128541;.


Sure you did, back to the TwI light zone you go.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

BAKAD said:


> It's a big issue here in the South Florida market. Many complaints from riders I hear.
> 
> If someone is driving fraudulently then they are taking trips from legal drivers.
> 
> ...


Anecdotal is anecdotal Uber themselves stated it's less than 1% of accounts

You're super scabbing for an ILLEGAL cab app paying illegal wages charging predatory prices & undercutting legal cab companies by using fraudulent terms like "share" to get around regulations, complaining about a non issue

The only reason uber Lyft is allowed to operate is because they bribe the FBI, labor department, politicians, puc.... To look the other way unless you really think none of those agencies employs not 1 person who can do 3rd grade math as it's been on billions of receipts for years

Getting rid of 1 outta 100 drivers wouldn't make you busier & pax don't care they barely look up from their slave screens long enough to look at you, my profile pic was prince first 2 years 3000 so rides before was forced to change it, I don't want these losers to be able to screenshot me & share online unless I get a face pic to do the same

96% will churn out anyway this includes shared accounts

Insurance lmao get in an accident with Uber Lyft, deactivated till fixed & 1000-2500$ deductible congrats that's 1000-2500+ minimum fares net, you just worked 6-12 months for free

But you're right Uber Lyft don't care if they did they would verify inspection forms & insurance but they don't so millions of fake forms & unsafe cars which is a public safety issue much greater than people sharing accounts


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Sure you did, back to the TwI light zone you go.


Of all my posts yesterday stalker this is the one you chose eh?

interesting &#129300;

&#128541;&#128541;&#128541;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I can't see the point in account sharing unless if one driver is not eligible to drive. Any driver who shares his account with someone not eligible to drive is basically asking for their own account to be deactivated for the same reasons as the original driver got banned. It doesn't seem smart to share an account.

Just get an account for each driver. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I can't see the point in account sharing unless if one driver is not eligible to drive. Any driver who shares his account with someone not eligible to drive is basically asking for their own account to be deactivated for the same reasons as the original driver got banned. It doesn't seem smart to share an account.
> 
> Just get an account for each driver. &#129335;‍♂


My brother was deactivated from DoorDash and he tried for weeks to get my sister, mom and myself to sign up and let him use our account &#129318;‍♀.

When he got deactivated he recieved a message about treating the vendors better. He admitted he would yell at the vendors for not making the food fast enough and even ate some of the food &#129318;‍♀.

Why he thought we would ever sign up for him is beyond me &#129318;‍♀.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I can't see the point in account sharing unless if one driver is not eligible to drive. Any driver who shares his account with someone not eligible to drive is basically asking for their own account to be deactivated for the same reasons as the original driver got banned. It doesn't seem smart to share an account.
> 
> Just get an account for each driver. &#129335;‍♂


Umm there's a 96% they will anyway

Most likely they were already deactivated and figured out how to set up a new account & just run them till their burned

No one with just a little savings or opportunities really cares about being deactivated lol maybe years ago but at .60 a mile $4 gross lmao if you actually care & it's actually pretty trivial to set up an account or have someone who will never drive set up one give him a cut & the benefits of all his miles being a tax benefit

So I'd assume yes a previous driver or ineligible one would share accounts either way chances are 96 outta 100 it gets deactivated anyway lol by criminal design

I've been deactivated 4 times all by mistake most fixed in days but the 2nd that lasted a month with lies told to me every other day got me to have a back up account so when it happens again there's no down time

Someone else can drive & do the work and just slice you off 10+% or whatever you negotiate for doing nothing

It's organized crime they don't care long as you earn


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I can't see the point in account sharing unless if one driver is not eligible to drive. Any driver who shares his account with someone not eligible to drive is basically asking for their own account to be deactivated for the same reasons as the original driver got banned. It doesn't seem smart to share an account.
> 
> Just get an account for each driver. &#129335;‍♂


I strongly doubt that most of the illicit drivers are former drivers.

Another problem are the drivers with multiple accounts, they use those accounts to steal trips from other drivers.



BAKAD said:


> It's a big issue here in the South Florida market. Many complaints from riders I hear.
> 
> If someone is driving fraudulently then they are taking trips from legal drivers.
> 
> ...


How many of these fraudsters are Americans?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Facial recognition and bam! Two birds one stone.
> 
> no more selfie checks &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


I would post an intelligent comment but it'll just be an exercise in futility.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I would post an intelligent comment but it'll just be an exercise in futility.


What you think is an intelligent comment.

&#128541;&#128541;&#128541;


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I strongly doubt that most of the illicit drivers are former drivers.
> 
> Another problem are the drivers with multiple accounts, they use those accounts to steal trips from other drivers.
> 
> ...


The majority of the board, the majority of vcs, the majority of execs, the majority of brogrammers, the majority of the labor department, the majority the FBI, the majority of politicians wonder what nationality the majority of companies that hire illegals are, member berry behind every crimes is an old majority man waiting for his cut & you shouldn't hate the players you should hate the game

But to answer the question the majority are the real fraudsters

Stealing trips from other drivers lmao be mad at the people behind the app stealing 50-90% of your fare

Dey tuk er jobs lmao


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What you think is an intelligent comment.
> 
> &#128541;&#128541;&#128541;


If you have to ask then it's over your head &#128541;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> If you have to ask then it's over your head &#128541;


Oh boy, if I_ had_ asked.

thank you for proving my point.

here's more in your honor as it's your fav.

&#128541;&#128541;&#128541;

&#129392;&#128536;&#129392;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Oh boy, if I_ had_ asked.
> 
> thank you for proving my point.
> 
> ...


Trying to use reverse psychology, that must have given you a migraine &#128541;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Only a "Dirty Little Secret" to the public.

To drivers it's just a funny side-note.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Trying to use reverse psychology, that must have given you a migraine &#128541;


Nah. I wrote as is.

not my fault you in your haste, made the mistake.

but go ahead and spin your usual web.

&#129392;&#128536;&#129392;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nah. I wrote as is.
> 
> not my fault you in your haste, made the mistake.
> 
> ...


Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better, but we know the truth.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better, but we know the truth.


If it helps, I'll speak in emojis you can understand.

my level of care:

&#128541;&#128541;&#128541;

eta, also thanks for confirming what I know with that we slip.

eta &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; I was doing your speak.

If it was for someone else of intelligence, I would say: "It's not my fault that in your haste to belittle me, you neglected to read my reply more throughly. Thus causing the "if I _had_ asked." Note the emphasis on had.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If it helps, I'll speak in emojis you can understand.
> 
> my level of care:
> 
> ...


Now try using grammar that's coherent.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> Stealing trips from other drivers lmao be mad at the people behind the app stealing 50-90% of your fare


I've got zero tolerance for my pockets being picked, whether it's by U/L or by other drivers.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've got fingerprint login on my new S10+........


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I've got fingerprint login on my new S10+........


https://www.androidbeat.com/2019/10/samsung-galaxy-s10-note-10-fingerprint-update/
You mean the one that can be defeated by tape or a screen cover lol

Or how bout gummy bears

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Gum...feit-fingerprint-to-fool-your-scanner_id68609
https://www.itworld.com/article/2823742/120606-10-ways-to-beat-fingerprint-biometrics.html
All security theater and if police ask you to unlock your phone with fingerprint you have to because it's something you have/own not something you know which is 5th amendment protected you don't have to tell them your pin


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

LOL @ gummy bears. I use the swipe 4 lines on the dots to make a pattern thingie to log in.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> a picture fools the selphies


I don't it does, does it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> I see fingerprint logins on the horizon.


Big brother.
D.N.A. next.


----------

